# pytać kogoś/ pytać się kogoś



## Knieja

Witajcie,

Czy użycie zaimka "się" z czasownikiem "pytać" też was tak razi jak mnie? Zostałam pouczona w innej rozmowie (jej tytuł: "rozbój w biały dzień") na forum, że obie formy są poprawne (powołano się na poradnie językową PWN), a więc przyznaję, że się pospieszyłam z pouczaniem innych, że forma "pytać się kogoś o coś" jest błędna. Niemniej jednak uważam, że powinna być unikana, zwłaszcza w języku pisanym(!).
Co o tym sądzicie?


----------



## jazyk

Ja się muszę koncentrować, kiedy mówię po polsku, żebym powiedział pytać kogoś i nie pytać się kogoś, bo w języku czeskim używa się wariantu z zaimkiem zwrotnym. W tym forum nauczyłem się, że ten zaimek jest też możliwe z tym czasownikiem. Teraz jestem mniej zmartwiony, bo wiem, że moja polszczyzna nie będzie brzmiała tak dziwnie, jeżeli go użyję.


----------



## mcibor

Muszę przyznać, że nigdy na to nie zwracałem uwagi i dopiero tutaj zostałem uświadomiony, że pytać nie jest czasownikiem zwrotnym.
Dla mnie obydwie formy brzmią całkowicie naturalnie i używam ich prawie zamiennie.

@Jazyk, zdecydowanie nie będziesz brzmiał dziwnie mówiąc "pytałem się kolegów..."


----------



## fragile1

To pewnie jak w wielu wypadkach kwestia czasu i obie formy stana sie prawidlowe. 
Przy poziomie jezyka w mediach i przy tym, ze jezyk caly czas ewoluuje - nie ma sily.
Mi jeszcze lepiej brzmi pytac kogos o cos.
Jazyk, Twoj polski  (jak mniemam na Brazylijczyka) jest doskonaly i wierz mi, niejedn Polak nie zastanawia sie nad takimi niuansami. 
ten zaimek też jest  możliwy - ja bym tak powiedziala


----------



## Greg from Poland

Rzeczywiście, temat bardzo ciekawy.

Nawet jeśli forma z "się" nie jest poprawna (tego pewny nie jestem), to z pewnością w niedługim czasie będzie - wielu ludzi się nią posługuje.


----------



## JakubikF

W przeważającej większości mówię "pytać się kogoś" a nie "pytać kogoś", ale obie formy brzmią dla mnie poprawnie.


----------



## fragile1

Pytac sie kogos ma w sobie troche nielogicznesci. Bo pytac sie - to jakby samego/samej sie. Im wiecej mysle o tym tym sie bardziej sklaniam, ze jednak jak od kogos wiedzy potrzebujemy to pytac kogos o cos
A czy ktos umie obronic "pytac sie kogos"? Moze to mozna jakos wyjasnic, czemu ta forma jest poprawna?


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

fragile1 said:


> Pytac sie kogos ma w sobie troche nielogicznesci. Bo pytac sie - to jakby samego/samej sie. (...)
> A czy ktos umie obronic "pytac sie kogos"? Moze to mozna jakos wyjasnic, czemu ta forma jest poprawna?



Możliwe, że _pytać się kogoś_ sugeruje, że zapytanie jest kierowane do pewnej osobie w imieniu i interesie pytającego.


----------



## Knieja

A czy ktos umie obronic "pytac sie kogos"? Moze to mozna jakos wyjasnic, czemu ta forma jest poprawna?[/quote]

Mirosław Bańko z poradni językowej PWN wyjaśnia to w nastęujący sposób: «Słowo _się_ nie pełni w niej [w formie: pytać się] funkcji zaimka zwrotnego, zatem _pytać się_ nie znaczy 'pytać siebie'. Podobnie jak _dotknąć się_ w zdaniu "Niechcący dotknął się gorącego żelazka" nie znaczy 'dotknąć siebie"». 

Nie bardzo się z tym jednak zgadzam. Moim zdaniem, przy użyciu czasowników typu "dotknąć się czegoś" czy "przestraszyć się/bać się kogoś/czegoś" podmiot, nierozmyślnie i nieświadomie, ale jednak robi coś sobie. To prawda, nie wziął żelazka do ręki żeby nim siebie dotknąć tak jak się bierze grzebień żeby się nim uczesać, ale we wszystkich przypadkach to on jest zarówno sprawcą jak i przedmiotem, który doświadcza efektów czynności. Różnica jest tylko w poziomie świadomości tego co się robi. Podobnie, nikt nie próbuje go przestraszyć, ale on SIĘ przestraszył, kiedy ktoś nadszedł, bo być może był zamyślony. "Się" byłoby więc uzasadnione.

To, że nie możemy czegoś zparafrazować na: on robi to sobie nie znaczy, że "się" nie oznacza zwrotności czasownika. Nie możemy np.: powiedzieć: "on śmieje siebie" tylko "on się śmieje" tym niemniej nie możemy zaprzeczyć, że on wprowadza siebie w pewien stan, robi coś sam na sobie i sobie. Podobnie jest z: zastanawiać się, cieszyć się, martwić się, itp.
"Się" może też oznaczać wzajemność, np.: "Oni się kochają". 

W związku z powyższym, nie widzę uzasadnienia dla "pytać się kogoś o coś". 
NIe podważam autorytetu fachowców czy słowników, które podają tę formę jako prawidłową, ale, jak wiemy, wyrażenia stają się akceptowalne tylko dlatego, że są w powszechnym użyciu, ale nie zawsze są logiczne. 
Sama używam wielu z nich, ale "pytać się kogoś" mnie wyjątkowo razi. 
Nie wiem czy ktoś się ze mną zgodzi, ale uważam, że mimo wszystko nie powinno być używane w JĘZYKU PISANYM - chyba, że w potocznym dialogu w książce dla zachowania autentyzmu postaci.


----------



## mcibor

Myślę, że jeśli coś jest używane przez większość, to w końcu staje się normą i przez to poprawne.
Jak zauważono, język stale się rozwija i zmienia, a język pisany musi podążać za tymi zmianami, czy tego chcemy, czy nie.
Jest więcej nielogiczności w języku polskim, jak to któryś kabaret zauważył nieboszczyk powinien padać z nieba, a deszczyk leży na desce - ale jest odwrotnie 

Edit: Jeśli się mylę, to proszę mnie poprawić... ale wg mnie do języka wchodzą wyłącznie zwroty i słowa, które są używane. A potworki jak zwis męski prosty nie są w żadnym wypadku poprawną formą słowa krawat.


----------



## fragile1

Mysle, ze takie rozmowy sluza swiadomosci jezyka i niech sie tocza. 
"Niechcący dotknął się gorącego żelazka" pomimo, ze napisal to z pewnoscia autorytet mnie razi.  W zupelnosci wystraczy i jest bardzo logiczne "Niechcący dotknął gorącego żelazka"


----------



## mcibor

Akurat drugi przykład mnie razi 

Dotknął dla mnie oznacza świadomy wybór
Dotknął się - przypadkiem, nieświadomie

Dlatego zdanie Niechcący dotknął brzmi dla mnie sztucznie i niepoprawnie.
Ale to są trudne i dziwne kwestie 
Ciekawe, co sądzą inni?


----------



## kknd

Mój słownik języka polskiego podaje dwa znaczenia dla _pytać_: 1. informować się, zapytać; kol. _o kogo, o co_; oraz 2. egzaminować, przesłuchiwać ucznia na lekcji. O _pytać się_ napisano, że pokrywa się z _pytać_ w pierwszym znaczeniu.

Różnią się one dopuszczalnymi formami: _pytać kogo_ w bierniku bądź, rzadko, w dopełniaczu, _pytać się kogo_ wyłącznie w dopełniaczu; przykłady: pytał ją (rzadko: jej) o ulicę; pytała matkę (rzadko: matki) o zdrowie; pytała się siostry (nie: siostrę) o radę.


----------



## fragile1

_Dotknął się w nogę_ - ok
ale 
_dotknął się żelazka_ - nie brzmi dobrze , podobnie jak 
nie powiedzialabym _pytała się siostry o radę, a pytała siostrę o radę_

_a to z wikipedii: _*znaczenia:
*_zaimek zwrotny, używany..._
_(1.1) ...w stronie zwrotnej (konstrukcji, w której wykonawca lub wykonawcy czynności jednocześnie doznają jej skutków), siebie__(1.2) ...jako forma bezosobowa __(1.3) ...dla oznaczenia zbiorowści wykonującej czynność __*odmiana*__*:* (1) __nieodm.__ __nieodmienny__
*przykłady:*_
_(1.1) __Krzysztof__ __poruszył__ *się* __przez__ __sen__. __Anna__ __umyła__ *się*. _
_(1.2) __Robi__ *się* __późno__. _
_(1.3) __Mówi__ *się*, __że__ __Janek__ __ma__ __ożenić się__ __z__ __Judytą__. _
a to z SJP.PWN
*zaimek zwrotny* _jęz._ «zaimek wskazujący, że wykonawca czynności sam jej podlega»
W tych kategoriach nie mozna _dotknąć się gorącego żelazka,_ bo albo _się _albo_ żelazka_


----------



## Knieja

fragile1 said:


> Mysle, ze takie rozmowy sluza swiadomosci jezyka i niech sie tocza.
> "Niechcący dotknął się gorącego żelazka" pomimo, ze napisal to z pewnoscia autorytet mnie razi. W zupelnosci wystraczy i jest bardzo logiczne "Niechcący dotknął gorącego żelazka"


 
Zgadzam się i też się cieszę, że ta dyskusja się toczy.

"Się" samo w sobie zawsze oznacza zwrotność (albo wzajemność) - nawet w połączeniu z czasownikiem "pytać", stąd mamy "zapytuję się czy..." w sensie "zadaję SOBIE pytanie/zastanawiam się czy...". 
NIe rozumiem dlaczego "się" zostało przeniesione także do konstrukcji: "pytać się kogoś". "Się" jest tu zupełnie zbyteczne. Jak to już ktoś zauważył: "jeśli kogoś to nie się".
Zdaje się, że "pytać się kogoś" zostało ukute przez ludzi niewykształconych w mowie potocznej i jakoś się przyjęło. Można je usprawiedliwiać tylko w ten sposób - powszechność użycia w mowie, ale nie sądzę, żeby można było dowieść jego sensowności. No i nie przypominam sobie, żebym słyszała je od profesora, dziennikarza czy polityka albo przeczytała je w jakimś tekście.


----------



## kknd

Jeżeli rzeczywiście jest to wynalazek ludu, to na pewno bardzo dawny (np. XIX w.); zaznaczam raz jeszcze, że mam wyjątkowo klasyczny słownik i nie ma w nim różnych nowinek pokomunistycznych, a w zamian autor piętnuje wszelką nowomowę.

Ostatecznie ja uważam je za równoważne, choć cytowane „się” z wikisłownika może występować tutaj w pierwszym sensie. _Dotykać się_ miałoby oznaczać wg mnie fakt, iż tak i dotykający (człowiek) jak i dotykany (żelazko) odczuło skutki tego działania. Ostatecznie dotknąć się mogłoby być lepsze do opisu działania między dwoma ludźmi.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

fragile1 said:


> _Dotknął się w nogę_ - ok



Według mnie to zdanie nie brzmi dobrze. Ja bym powiedział: _Dotknął swojej nogi_ lub coś podobnego. Za to nie mam wątpliwości, żę _kopnął się w nogę_ jest w zupełności poprawne. Nie wiem z czego to wynika. Mam tylko takie dziwne odczucie, że w zdaniu _"Dotknął się w nogę" _jest "coś nie tak".


----------



## fragile1

Jest bardzo tak: _"się "_  czli _sam_ _się - swoja reka, swoja druga noga ,_ bo jesli wchodzi w gre cos z zewnaterz, to naga krzesla, czy noga pilki. Nie da sie powiedziec dotknal sie noga pilki,  to jak z zelazkiem.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Jeśli miałbym używać zwrotu _dotknął się_ to wolałbym powiedzieć_ dotknął się nogi_.

Możliwe, że się czepiam poprawnej konstrukcji, jednak jak już napisałem - _Dotknął się w nogę -_ dla mnie brzmi trochę dziwnie.


----------



## mcibor

Nie wiem czemu, ale dotknął się nogi dla mnie brzmi, jakby noga była czyjaś...

chociaż moja żona właśnie odpowiedziała:

Schylił się i dotknął się swojej nogi

Hmm... Co sądzicie o takim czymś?


----------



## Lennonka

Knieja said:


> Zdaje się, że "pytać się kogoś" zostało ukute przez ludzi niewykształconych w mowie potocznej i jakoś się przyjęło. Można je usprawiedliwiać tylko w ten sposób - powszechność użycia w mowie, ale nie sądzę, żeby można było dowieść jego sensowności. No i nie przypominam sobie, żebym słyszała je od profesora, dziennikarza czy polityka albo przeczytała je w jakimś tekście.


 
A ja ostatnio w wiadomościach słyszałam formę "słuchać się". Co jak co, ale "pytać się kogoś o coś" brzmi dla mnie o wiele bardziej naturalnie. "Słuchać się kogoś" kojarzy mi się wyłącznie z kontekstem wczesnej podstawówki - "dzieci powinny słuchać się pani".


----------



## kknd

To jest chyba troszkę coś innego: _słuchać_ jako wytężać uwagę, zapamiętywać i przetwarzać usłyszane słowa; _słuchać się_ jako być posłusznym albo podporządkowywać się komuś.


----------



## Knieja

mcibor said:


> Schylił się i dotknął się swojej nogi
> 
> Hmm... Co sądzicie o takim czymś?


 
Witajcie w Nowym Roku!

Wg mnie to drugie "się" jest zbędne. Być może nie jest błędem, ale brzmi nieelegancko (przynajmniej dla takich perfekcjonistek jak ja...).


----------



## jazyk

W internecie widziałem prypadki rzeczownika _pytać się kogoś_ w dopełniaczu  (Dzisiaj, podchwytliwie _spytałem_ się mamy z jakiego powodu jest u nas w domu uroczystość. Odpowiedziała "za tydzień są imieniny taty, *...*)i pytać kogoś w bierniku (kiedyś _spytałem_ Ewę.. Nieznajoma32 .. jak się robi kropelki... to pierwsze takie próby... Ewo dziękuję za lekcje... Obraz 141.jpg | lew1962 | Fotki, *...*). Czy to jest poprawne? 

Bardzo dziękuję.


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> Czy to jest poprawne?


Tak. Pytać kogo co (biernik), ale pytać się kogo czego (dopełniacz).


----------



## jazyk

Ale _spytałem swojej żony, czy ma dużo pracy_ lub _spytałem swoją żonę, czy ma dużo pracy_? W internecie są obie konstrukcji. To mnie dezorientuje, bo w języku czeskim jest zawsze dopełniacz: _Zeptal jsem svojí/své ženy, zda/jestli má (má-li) moc/hodně/mnoho práce_.


----------



## robin74

jazyk said:


> Ale _spytałem swojej żony, czy ma dużo pracy_ lub _spytałem swoją żonę, czy ma dużo pracy_? W internecie są obie konstrukcji. To mnie dezorientuje, bo w języku czeskim jest zawsze dopełniacz: _Zeptal jsem svojí/své ženy, zda/jestli má (má-li) moc/hodně/mnoho práce_.


Poprawne są obie formy, ale forma z dopełniaczem - "spytałem swojej żony" - jest rzadsza (tak w każdym razie pisze prof. Bańko, znany autor kilku słowników)


----------



## Polakko91

robin74 said:


> Poprawne są obie formy, ale forma z dopełniaczem - "spytałem swojej żony" - jest rzadsza (tak w każdym razie pisze prof. Bańko, znany autor kilku słowników)




?? Spytałem swojej żony? niepoprawne, ta forma jest poprawna tylko wtedy, gdy mówisz Spytałem *się* swojej żony.  gdy nie używasz *się* mówisz Spytałem swoją żonę.


----------



## Thomas1

Polakko91 said:


> ?? Spytałem swojej żony? niepoprawne, ta forma jest poprawna tylko wtedy, gdy mówisz Spytałem *się* swojej żony.  gdy nie używasz *się* mówisz Spytałem swoją żonę.


Polakko91, witaj na forum!

Robin na poparcie swojej wypowiedzi przytoczył uznane źródło, możesz poprzeć swoją czymś podobnym?


----------



## Polakko91

Thomas1 said:


> Polakko91, witaj na forum!
> 
> Robin na poparcie swojej wypowiedzi przytoczył uznane źródło, możesz poprzeć swoją czymś podobnym?




Jasne,  Według mnie jest tak za sprawą biernika: 


_wybierać, lubić, zasypać_ - kogo?
_czytać, reklamować, jeść_ - co?
Więc.  Spytałem (kogo?) żonę  (jaką?) swoją.   Spytałem swoją żonę

Jeśli chodzi o Pytać się czy Pytać . Sądzę że powinno być Pytać. Bez słowa się.  Wnioskuję to tym, że np. w zdaniu: Udzielam się tobie   jest jasne że osoba Robi coś dla kogoś,  lecz w zdaniu Pytam się Mamy  jest złe, bo osoba albo pyta się albo mamy.


----------



## BezierCurve

Niektóre czasowniki mogą po prostu być zwrotne w podobny sposób, np. _podobać się komuś;_ nie stanowi to o tym, że są "złe".


----------



## marco_2

Wiele osób mówi też *wrócić się *zamiast *wrócić *- to chyba funkcjonuje w wielu gwarach, o czym świadczą choćby słowa znanej śląskiej piosenki "Wróć się, Karolinko, bo jadą goście", ba, w "Mazurku Dąbrowskiego" mamy przecież "... dla Ojczyzny ratowania *wrócim się *przez morze", ale współcześnie w odczuciu większości Polaków forma *wrócić *jest chyba poprawniejsza? Jak to odbieracie?


----------



## majlo

"Wrócić" może i faktycznie jest poprawniejsze od "wrócić się", ale nie wiem, czy to samo mógłbym powiedzieć o "pytać" i "pytać się". Raczej nie.

Dużo zależy też chyba od kontekstu. Np. w zdaniu "Marek wrócił się do domu, bo zapomniał wziąć portfel" "wrócił się" jest dla mnie do akceptowalne, ale np. "Marek wrócił się do domu po wielu latach tułaczki już nie".


----------



## Fantaji

marco_2 said:


> Wiele osób mówi też *wrócić się *zamiast *wrócić *-  to chyba funkcjonuje w wielu gwarach, o czym świadczą choćby słowa  znanej śląskiej piosenki "Wróć się, Karolinko, bo jadą goście", ba, w  "Mazurku Dąbrowskiego" mamy przecież "... dla Ojczyzny ratowania *wrócim się *przez morze", ale współcześnie w odczuciu większości Polaków forma *wrócić *jest chyba poprawniejsza? Jak to odbieracie?



Nie przychodzi mi do głowy przykład, w którym pasowałby zarówno  czasownik zwrotny jak i niezwrotny i wybór jednego z nich nie  zmieniałby, choćby minimalnie sensu zdania. "Wrócić się" używa się chyba  przede wszystkim w sytuacjach, gdy cel podróży nie został osiągnięty i  od wyruszenia w drogę nie upłynęło zbyt wiele czasu. Na przykład:

"Wyszłam z domu o 10:00, ale musiałam się wrócić, bo zapomniałam kluczy."
(Wróciłam zanim dotarłam do celu i prawdopodobnie tylko na chwilę, po to, żeby wziąć klucze.)

Natomiast:
"W kwietniu wracam do Polski." (Takie mam plany i powrót jest tutaj  celem samym w sobie, nie rezygnuję z podróży tylko chcę lub jestem  zmuszona znaleźć się w kwietniu w Polsce.)

Co do takich samych zdań to na przykład:
"Jan wrócił z pracy." (Skończył już pracę na dzisiaj, wiec wrócił do domu.)
"Jan wrócił się z pracy." (Jan dotarł do pracy, po czym okazało się, że z jakiegoś powodu musiał na chwilę wrócić.)

"Wróciłam się w połowie drogi." (Wróciłam się tylko na chwilę albo rozmyśliłam się pod wpływem czegoś.)
"Wróciłam w połowie drogi." (Przede wszystkim wróciłam i nie planuję za 5  minut wyruszyć znowu i jak dla mnie powrót tutaj wskazuje, że była to  decyzja dużo bardziej przemyślana (Czarnecki nie potrzebował zastanawiać  się czy chce ratować ojczyznę).)

"Marek wrócił do domu po wielu latach tułaczki." (Marek osiągnął cel swojej tułaczki, po długich staraniach udało mu się wrócić albo doszedł do wniosku, że ma już jej dość.)
"Marek wrócił się do domu po wielu latach tułaczki." (Użyłabym na przykład w przypadku, w którym Marek zdał sobie sprawę, że te wszystkie lata nie przyniosły żadnych rezultatów i pod wpływem desperacji postanowił z niej zrezygnować.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Knieja said:


> "Się" samo w sobie zawsze oznacza zwrotność (albo wzajemność).


 
Nie jest tak, że "Się" samo w sobie *zawsze* oznacza zwrotność (albo wzajemność).
Istnieje wiele czasowników, mających formę gramatycznie bierną, z 'się', ale nie mających znaczenia zwrotnego. Są to zresztą wszytko czasowniki nieprzechodnie:

dziwić się
zastanawiać się
wypowiadać się
bać się
grzebać się
śpieszyć się
itd. 
Nie można zastanawiać, wypowiadać, bać, śpieszyć* kogoś, więc również i z 'się' nie oznacza to 'siebie'. 
'Dziwić się' to też nie to samo co 'zadziwiać samego siebie'.

* Kogoś można oczywiście pośpieszać (ponaglać).


----------

